# 12" Rücktritt nachrüsten



## fibbs (22. August 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe für meinen Kleinen ein 12" Wheelworx hier herumstehen. Leider hat das Ding Freilauf und die Felgenbremsen die drauf sind sind für 3jährige Kinderhände unbedienbar.

Gibts die Möglichkeit dort einfach eine neue Nabe zu kaufen mit Rücktritt, diese einzuspeichen und fertig? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich so eine her? Ich hab schon herumgesucht aber nichts gefunden.

Ansonsten, gibt es für Kinder geeignete Bremsen mit Befestigung in der Mitte, also V-Brakes fallen aus wegen fehlender Sockel.

Sonst Ideen?


Christian


----------



## saturno (24. August 2009)

fibbs schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe für meinen Kleinen ein 12" Wheelworx hier herumstehen. Leider hat das Ding Freilauf und die Felgenbremsen die drauf sind sind für 3jährige Kinderhände unbedienbar.
> 
> ...







schrott verticken und was vernünftiges kaufen, kommt billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (24. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich stimme Saturno zu, RÃ¼cktritt ist eigentlich Mist fÃ¼r die Kleinen. Schlappe Wirkung, und dann auch noch abhÃ¤ngig von der Pedalstellung ... Aber wenn Du es so willst â hier wirst Du fÃ¼ndig:

http://www.puky.de/ersatzteilshop/

Da bekommst Du ein komplettes Hinterrad, fertig eingespeicht, ohne Reifen und Schlauch. Musst Dich nur ein bissl durchwÃ¼hlen, denn Du hast ja kein Puky. Aber 12 Zoll ist 12 Zoll, das sollte ja immer passen. Zur Sicherheit kannst Du ja die Einbauweite der Nabe ausmessen und schauen, ob das Widerlager der Bremse an den Hinterbau passt.  

GrÃ¼Ãe

Sentilo


PS: Kindgerechte Bremsen gibt's da natÃ¼rlich auch; also leichtgÃ¤ngige Felgenbremsen mit Kinderhebeln. Halt ich fÃ¼r die bessere LÃ¶sung ...


----------

